# Xmas & New Year in Fort Lauderdale



## michpich35 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi All

Will be in Fort Lauderdale 4days before & 4days after Xmas week. Apart from the Water Taxi, can anyone tell me what else thier is to do. (Will be in Santa Barbara 1st week, and Palm Aire second week. We will have a Car Rental, so don't mind driving tooooo far (meaning maybe an hour away)

Thanks in advance....

MichPich...


----------



## suzanne (Oct 10, 2011)

Santa Barbara is in Pompano Beach across street from Beach. Palm Aire is also in Pompano Beach and about 20 minutes from the beach across the street from the Pompano Park Casino and Harness Track. You will definately need a car for both. Other than the beach there is not any activities or restaurants within walking distance of Santa Barbara. There is a strip mall next to Palm Aire with a Winn Dixie Grocery Sore and down the street is a Walmart Super Store. Fort Lauderdale is about half an hours drive from both.

The Las Olas Waterfront has the Museum of Science and the IMAX theater. Drive down to see South Beach in Miami about an hour away. Both areas have lots of good restaurants. Miami Seaquarium and Jungle Island are south in Miami area. Hollywood Beach Boardwalk is good for a stroll along the beach. Same with Fort Lauderdale Beach.

Suzanne


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 11, 2011)

*LuLu Bait Shack Groupon --for next 18 hours 50% off*

If you have NOT signed up for Groupon Coupon for Ft Lauderdale, you should.

Lu Lu's Bait Shack is running a 50% off - buy either a $15 get $30 or a table of 4 for $29 get $60. Only 1 per table. TODAY ONLY!

Fun place across A1A from the beach, eat/snack/drink -- but the several places next door have live sidewalk music every afternoon & night and attract the "cool".  Watching the people is much cheaper at 50% off....

My neice when she was 18 flew in from CA to escape on her solo adventure with me ... this was her "highlight" until we did Key West for NYE couch shell drop. 

Bring your camera.


----------



## michpich35 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Just bought the Groupon Deal....*

Thank you for your replies......IMAX theatre sounds good, may beable to catch a movie before it comes out over here.

Thanks for the tip vacationhopeful...yes through advice I am signed up to Groupon - did a tiny bit of research on LULU's which seemed to be (mostly) highly rated.....I just gave them a call to see if they have any blackout dates on the voucher as I planned to use it over Xmas as they said no I just bought the $29 deal  ....thanx for that...

Michpich...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 11, 2011)

I brought 3 of the $15 ones. 

The $29 one require 4 people at the table. I have brought several of the different Ft Lauderdale area ones over the last year. Bubba Gump's, Coastal Cafe, Billie's Swamp Safari ... Wish I had gotten McSorley's and several others.  Usually, there is drinks allow or NOT, dinner or lunch, and the end of use date.

Gift ones? Yes, they are a gift to me or to whoever else is at my table.


----------



## gravitar (Oct 11, 2011)

suzanne said:


> There is a strip mall next to Palm Aire with a Winn Dixie Grocery Sore and down the street is a Walmart Super Store.



I wouldn't use the word mall in regards to this particular shopping area. It s a small shopping area with a handful of stores. Winn-Dixie, Radio Shack, CVS and Ruby Tuesday's. Don't expect too much from it.

You can walk across the street to both the Isle Casino at the Pompano Park Harness Track and the Super WalMart. In the parking lot area there are several fast food restaurants  and a Golden Corral. If you want any "normal" national chain style restaurants you need to go west to Coral Springs, north to Delray Beach and Boca Raton. You need a car to get to any of these places.

How many are you traveling with?

Steve


----------



## michpich35 (Oct 11, 2011)

@ Gravitar - there will be 5 of us travelling. Me, hubby and 3 boys 15,10,7. That racing track sounds good, will check that out whilst were thier. I love Walmart....believe it or not that is one of the highlights of coming to the states... 

Hope the weathers nice for my arrival....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 11, 2011)

Take the boys to Billie's Swamp Safari ... airboat ride, swamp buggy ride, animal show --- it is an all day thing done on a Indian Reservation. As it will be winter, the water level is higher and lots of birds and animals being Snowbirds also.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought 3 groupons for the all day water taxi several months ago that I will not be able to use after all. At $10 each they were a good groupon deal. They don't expire until Jan 21, 2012. I haven't requested a refund from Groupon yet (no rush). Would you be interested in them if a new Groupon deal doesn't come along?


----------



## bccash63 (Oct 11, 2011)

We will be in Pompano Beach at the Wyndham SantaBarbara for Christmas week.  Was looking on Trip Advisor and this was the #6 attraction listed for Miami.

Check out http:// www.santasenchantedforest.com
Open Nov 3rd-Jan 8th

Dawn


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2011)

How about heading to South beach in Miami and stroll Ocean Drive for a while.  Lots to see on Ocean Drive and you might see some famous people while there.

If you like Flea Markets there are two in Broward that are nice, 
the Festival flea market  http://www.festival.com/
 and the SwapShop.  http://www.floridaswapshop.com/

Bonnet House is a nice day visit.  http://www.bonnethouse.org/

Visit Las Olas Blvd.  http://www.lasolasboulevard.com/
Also visit the Hollywood Boardwalk:  http://www.visithollywoodfl.org/hollywoodbeachbroadwalk.aspx

Visit Coral Gables during Christmas they have a Santa Claus and Winter wonderland display.  http://www.coralgables.com/

Visit Bayside marketplace for new years eve where they do a kinda ala Time Square dropping of the Orange at midnight with fireworks.  http://www.baysidemarketplace.com/

More Miami tourist things to do:
Parrot Jungle Island:  http://jungleisland.com/
Seaquarium: http://www.miamiseaquarium.com/
Vizcaya:   http://www.vizcayamuseum.org/
Deering Estate:  http://www.deeringestate.org/
Cape Florida State Park & Lighthouse:  http://www.floridastateparks.org/capeflorida/

In Ft. Laud.  this is corny but still nice if you haven't done it:
http://www.junglequeen.com/
A day cruise to the Bahamas:  http://www.discoverycruiseline.com/


----------



## michpich35 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wooooooowwwww!!! 

Thanks everybardy..... 

I'll look into all the things suggested. @ jlwquilter - yes I am interested in those tickets. I'll message you.

Michpich....


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 13, 2011)

I've seen Billie's Swap Safari offered on either Groupon or Living Social. So keep checking those sites for deals!


----------

